# Prey



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello,

Anyone know where i could aget a diversified diet for my mantids? Like grasshoppers, moths, flies, butterflies, aphids, etc.???

Thanks

Eros


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 24, 2005)

you would need to check a few sites for that


----------

